# Just Another Head Gasket Replacement



## jmarlowe (Nov 8, 2011)

My 03 Altima 3.5 has been consuming oil and coolant very slowly for a few weeks. Code p303 and 420 were present. I checked the piston top through the spark plug hole and it was definitely wet. So a new head gasket is needed. I have never done one before, but am confident I can figure it out. I do have a few questions I would greatly appreciate help with.
1. Head gasket - are there brands to avoid? a brand to look for?
2. I found a guide at b15u dot com and it appears very thorough. Are there better guides out there? a list of things you need to purchase?
3. While I have things apart for the head gasket - what other things should I plan on replacing? timing chain? bolts? belts? 
4. I've seen mention of an aftermarket header that eliminates the pre-cat. I can't find it - does anyone have more info on that? I'm assuming I'll need to replace the precat.

I did search the forum and have read quite a bit of the threads dealing with this. If the questions above have already been discussed, please point me in that direction.

Thank you for your time and help

marlowe


----------



## jmarlowe (Nov 8, 2011)

*another quick question*

From what I've read on this forum and others, getting Nissan to replace the engine is not a real option. It has about 170K, I figure my chance of getting a new engine, new gasket, or even a discount is worse than my chance of developing telekinesis skills. 
Do any of you see a reason for me to bring it to a stealership?
TIA
josh


----------



## jmarlowe (Nov 8, 2011)

*Correction*

I just noticed a mistake in my initial post - I have an 03 Altima with a 2.5 (not 3.5).


----------

